# Gettin' in the Spirit of things ...



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Here it is. Finally got it home. Took it out for about a 10-mile spin with some light hills. Unbelievably nice ride (remember I'm coming off a Giant OCR 1 relatively cheap aluminum frame). The ride is very supple. I can feel the contours of the road beneath me, but in a smooth, pleasant way. Not the sharp, jarring way they felt on the Giant. The bottom bracket is nice and still. The power transfer is really solid (and remember, it's a 60). No noodly feeling here. Rock solid out of the saddle, too. It really tracks confidently, too. It was work to keep the Giant in a straight line if I looked over the shoulder or if I took the hands off the bars. This thing is just very stable and confident. I'll take it out for about a 25-30 miler tomorrow, and we'll see how I feel when I return. I hope the stem cops don't come after me. I'm a big guy. The hand-painted finish is beautiful, by the way. I'm thinking of putting a red siren on top of my helmet and painting LAPD on the top tube...


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*Uno Mas*

The shaped seatstays:
Sorry this pix ain't better


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Dreams do come true....*

Hey Joel!!! 

Sweet sweet rig!! I bet the waiting paid off eh? Let me know how you like this ride compared to your old one after a 40 mile voyage.  Congrats!!!

Joe


----------

